# Buffed am Zielpublikum vorbei?



## Gaowen (22. September 2008)

Hiho mein liebes Buffed Team, ich finde daß ihr im Moment etwas zu viel Energie in dies und das (Beta/andere Spiele) steckt.  Sachen die 95 % der WOW Spieler interessieren und wegen denen man früher nen Marker bei Buffed hatte findet man nur noch woanders.

Bestes Beispiel: Braufest. 
Schaut euch mal eure armselige Infoseite an - die Loottable von Coren Düsterbruch ist heute (2 Tage nach Start des Events immer noch völlig unvollständig und nicht aktualisiert, keines der Trinkets/Mounts ist drin).  Das einzig brauchbare sind die Usertips auf andere externe Seiten/Datenbanken. 


So verspielt man die Gunst der Surfer. Und ist der WOW-Internetexplorer Marker mal auf einer anderen Infoseite, bedarf es viel Mühe die früher regelmäßigen Besucher zurückzuholen.


----------



## Independent (22. September 2008)

Wollte er nur mal gesagt haben!


Und dann antwortete ein anderer User:


----------



## xTaR (22. September 2008)

Recht hat er schon. 

Aber bedenke : 

_Die Datenbank wird nicht von dem Team eingetragen sondern von den Usern automatisch durch den Blascclient geuppt !_


----------



## Disasterpiece (22. September 2008)

Er hat schon Recht...hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (22. September 2008)

Naja, wie WAR-Leute beschweren sich, daß es zu wenig für sie gibt, einige andere Spieler wollen Infos über ihr Spiel, die WoW-Spieler fühlen sich vernachlässigt. Mir scheint sie brauchen mehr Mitarbeiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalecus (24. September 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> So verspielt man die Gunst der Surfer.


Ach so, buffed.de ist eine reine WoW Seite? Mensch, ich leb manchmal hinterm Mond das ich sowas nicht raffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Alleine das "Motto" weißt darauf hin, dass dem nicht so ist: "Das Portal für Online-Spiele" ;-) Buffed hat mit WoW seinen großen Start hingelegt und sich eine Community aufgebaut, die sie auch weiterhin bedient. Aber inzwischen gibt es auch andere Zugpferde, welche man nicht an sich vorbziehen lassen möchte ... Weile s Leute gibt, die daran interessiert sind. Und weile s vllt auhc mal eine Zeit nach WoW geben wird, wo man nicht arbeitslos sein möchte!

Aber es war sowieso nie das Ziel von buffed, ein reines WoW Portal zu sein .... Und wie xTaR schon sagte ... es hängt auch von der Community ab ;-)


----------



## Gaowen (24. September 2008)

Sicher ist Buffed nicht nur nen Wow Infoportal, es mauserte sich aber im letzten Jahr zur wirklich guten Anlaufstelle für Wow Spieler und hat vielen anderen Seiten durch gute Arbeit den Rang abgelaufen.  Und ich versteh nicht warum man so was auf`s Spiel setzt. 

Immer noch (wieder zwei Tage vergangen)  ist die (für heuer falsche) Braufestmarken Kaufliste drin, immer noch ist die Loottable von Coren Düsterbräu nicht aktualisert (Blasc scheint also auch nicht zu funzen, denn die Spieler stehen Schlange in der Inni...) . Wen interessiert das Braufest 2007?  
Da setz ich irgendeinen Praktikanten/ehrenamtlichen hin, dann ist die Seite in ner halben Stunde aktualisert und die Community zufrieden.  Aber so gar nix machen? Hmmm.... 

News bestehen oft nur noch aus einer Überschrift und nem Link zu mmo-champion.


----------



## Odara (24. September 2008)

Loottable ist immer noch nicht aktualisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trinket vom Priester wird bei mybuffed nicht angezeigt....


----------

